# Eclipse: Plug-In mit eigenen Bildern



## Flokati (16. Jul 2010)

Wie schaffe ich es, in meinem Plugin eigene Icons zu verwenden?
Auf die "eingebauten" kann ich zB zugreifen mit:
[JAVA=42]action.setImageDescriptor(
    PlatformUI.getWorkbench().getSharedImages().getImageDescriptor(ISharedImages.IMG_ELCL_SYNCED)
);[/code]

Ich habe uA folgendes erfolglos versucht:
[JAVA=42]this.getClass().getResourceAsStream("icons/sample.gif")[/code]

Wie finde ich den richtigen Pfad zu meinem Bilder-Verzeichnis?


----------



## memo5 (16. Jul 2010)

es wird im working-directory gesucht. Anzeigen lassen kannst du dir den Pfad mit

```
File myFile = new File("icons/sample.gif");
System.out.println(myFile.getCanonicalPath());
```

lg


----------



## Flokati (16. Jul 2010)

memo5 hat gesagt.:


> es wird im working-directory gesucht. Anzeigen lassen kannst du dir den Pfad mit
> 
> ```
> File myFile = new File("icons/sample.gif");
> ...



jepp, aber wie finde ich den Pfad meines Plugins raus?
Wobei ich grade sehe, das das ja in eclipse/plugins/myplugin_Version.jar abgelegt ist. Ich muss also an die Dateien in dem .jar ran kommen.


----------



## Wildcard (16. Jul 2010)

AbstractUIPlugin#imageDescriptorFromPlugin


----------



## Flokati (17. Jul 2010)

[JAVA=42]ImageDescriptor descriptor = AbstractUIPlugin.imageDescriptorFromPlugin(testplugin.Activator.PLUGIN_ID, "file:icons/sample.gif")[/code]

The image could not be loaded: URLImageDescriptor(file:icons/sample.gif)

sample.gif ist aber in der jar drin, ich habe es extra nochmal kontrolliert (und im Ordner icons)


----------



## Wildcard (17. Jul 2010)

Lass das file:/ weg


----------



## Flokati (17. Jul 2010)

Ich hätte schwören können, dass ich das schon ausprobiert hatte, habs aber zur Sicherheit nochmal getestet und siehe da: es geht 

Vielen Dank!


----------

